# Kubota BX2200 front end loader



## spaldingsherbal (Oct 28, 2021)

Well, I guess the lack of one is more accurate. Anyway, I would like the loader - model LA21 for my little BX2200. The dealer says they don't make them any more. I have been searching the used market for weeks now and just have not found one. Does anyone know if there is a FEL that is compatible?
Thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. We have a few great investigative members here that may be able to search out something for you.
Have you tried :Everythingattachments"?


----------



## spaldingsherbal (Oct 28, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. We have a few great investigative members here that may be able to search out something for you.
> Have you tried :Everythingattachments"?


Not yet. But I'm going there now


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I think you have a typo, but just in case, the loader is LA211


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Here is what I found.....









Kubota LA211 Front End Loader Assembly For BX2200 Series Tractors | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Kubota LA211 Front End Loader Assembly For BX2200 Series Tractors at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com






https://www.equipmentfacts.com/listings/farm-equipment/auctions/online/200452051/kubota-la211










⧐ Kubota BX2200 Tractor, 4x4,loader - $1600


It runs and drive the kubota has 166 hours.




www.shoppok.com


----------



## spaldingsherbal (Oct 28, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Here is what I found.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Huntin! Thanks!


----------

